# 1955 Schwinn Hornet...Finally Outside



## HARPO (Feb 5, 2022)

I did a Post on this bike when I first bought it, but today is the first day its seen daylight. Never did change the rear tire, and I do have a Rocket Ray for it, although the wrong color. So for now, the bike will stay as is and all original. 😎


----------



## HARPO (Feb 24, 2022)

This one might be looking for a new home. Anyone interested?...but it would need to be picked up at my house on Long Island. 🙂


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 24, 2022)

Nice bike. Notice the “detachable” - Schwinn’s term- for the kickstand.


----------



## Skunkrivercycles (Feb 25, 2022)

😍😍😍 That paint is amazing!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 25, 2022)

Love the colors , beautiful bicycle


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 25, 2022)

Nice!....I have the boys version.....


----------



## HARPO (Mar 7, 2022)

Anyone interested in buying? Needs to be picked up, though...


----------



## HARPO (Apr 8, 2022)

No one interested?  ☹️


----------



## davek (Apr 8, 2022)

Love it but you are a little to far away.


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 8, 2022)

Great colors!  Good luck in selling.  Very nice bike!


----------



## HARPO (Sep 17, 2022)

Any idea as to how many boys versions were made as opposed to the girls? 😎


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 17, 2022)

HARPO said:


> Any idea as to how many boys versions were made as opposed to the girls? 😎



I’ll take a guess at a 30 to 70 ratio. When I hung out at the Schwinn shop as a kid there were very few girls bikes on the floor.


----------

